# Funny vape faces + challenge



## KZOR (29/6/16)

I put a few together that put a smile to my face.

*CHALLENGE :*
I would like to see how original locals are in creating there own.
Take a funny photo and add a original slogan/quote/remark and post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (29/6/16)

Made a few. Hope you like it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nizo (29/6/16)

Lmao what I see when people ask me to shear my Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizo (29/6/16)

Need to Educated them


----------



## Nizo (29/6/16)

The two above I got online a while back... ill post a few of mine soon like the one bellow


----------



## KZOR (29/6/16)




----------

